# Olor Fuerte Robusto Cigar Review - A Very Good House Brand



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Having tasted some awfull house brands in my time, this is a tasty cigar. A jet black wrapper that is smooth and oily with a very good burn. This i...

Read the full review here: Olor Fuerte Robusto Cigar Review - A Very Good House Brand


----------

